# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  WZ3102 a.k.a. HOP-1001 VoIP phone

## netsailor

Επειδή αρκετοί θα το χρειαστούν, για να μην ψάχνετε ασκοπα για firmwares.

Τα τηλέφωνα της ομαδικής παραγγελίας είναι της ShangHai WuChuanNet Tech Co.,Ltd (http://www.5111soft.com/eh/e_index.htm).

Στο http://www.5111soft.com/ch/download/e_download.htm βρίσκονται το firmware 1.32.016 και το manual.

Το τηλέφωνο στηρίζεται στο PA1688 VoIP processor και στο http://www.centralitycomm.com/solutions/voip.html υπάρχουν διάφορα manuals, firmware 1.32.017 (19/4/04) και ringtones  ::

----------


## netsailor

*ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ*
Αν η παράμετρος debug πάρει την τιμή disable δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για να αλλάξει το firmware ούτε και πολλές άλλες παράμετροι. Η μόνη σωτηρία είναι το λεγόμενο super password το οποίο όμως δεν το γνωρίζω. Εχω ήδη στείλει mail στους κατασκευαστές γιατί όπως καταλάβατε κατάφερα να το κλειδώσω  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> *ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ*
> Αν η παράμετρος debug πάρει την τιμή disable δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για να αλλάξει το firmware ούτε και πολλές άλλες παράμετροι. Η μόνη σωτηρία είναι το λεγόμενο super password το οποίο όμως δεν το γνωρίζω. Εχω ήδη στείλει mail στους κατασκευαστές γιατί όπως καταλάβατε κατάφερα να το κλειδώσω


Λεπτομέριες εδώ

----------


## Ifaistos

Όλη η "γυμνή αλήθεια" για το HOP-1001 ή γουτσανόφωνο  ::  

http://www.stelioscellar.com/SteliosBox/voip/wuchan/

Μια πρώτη ματιά αποκάλυψε ότι το εν λογο voip βασίζετε πάνω στον 8051  ::   ::   ::  (@50Mhz με πολλά καλούδια επάνω αν και τα Κινέζικα μου είναι κάπως σκουριασμένα...)
Το ethernet κομμάτι περιλάμβανει το Realtek 8139 για network controller και το Davicom DM9081 σαν hub controller

Εντός των ημερών ακαλουθούν και άλλα...

----------


## netsailor

> Όλη η "γυμνή αλήθεια" για το HOP-1001 ή γουτσανόφωνο


Δεν κρατήθηκες βλέπω. Και εγώ το είχα ανοίξει μόλις ανακάλυψα το πρόβλημα για να ψάξω για κανένα reset switch.
Πάντως το δικό μου δεν λέει WuChan αλλά eTalk V1.32.017 με το firmware από το centralcity, που είναι πιό "μουράτο"  ::  

Μια ερώτηση για όποιον έχει δοκιμάσει. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην επικοινωνία με cisco 182/186?

----------


## andreas

Σε δοκιμες που καναμε με τον αποικο ( νομιζω εχει ΑΤΑ182) δεν καταφεραμε να περασουμε φωνη.... παντως καλεσε κανονικα κτλ...

----------


## netsailor

> Σε δοκιμες που καναμε με τον αποικο ( νομιζω εχει ΑΤΑ182) δεν καταφεραμε να περασουμε φωνη.... παντως καλεσε κανονικα κτλ...


Αυτό ακριβώς το πρόβλημα έμαθα και από ένα άλλο μέλος του forum με 182. Καλεί κανονικά αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνει οτι έχει απαντηθεί η κλήση και συνεπώς δεν περνάει φωνή.

----------


## DiGi

Εμένα codec πρόβλημα μου φαίνετε. Για δείτε άμα έχετε τους ίδιους.

----------


## andreas

Τους δοκιμασα ολους (audio type) αλλα με κανεναν δεν επαιξε

----------


## Painter

Ti firmware εχετε βάλει, SIP ή H323?
Δεν ξέρω πως παίζει το ΑΤΑ.... πάντως με H323 μεταξύ κινέζου-κινέζου ή κινέζου-netmeeting μέσω gatekeeper πάει μιά χαρά.

----------


## vegos

> Ti firmware εχετε βάλει, SIP ή H323?
> Δεν ξέρω πως παίζει το ΑΤΑ.... πάντως με H323 μεταξύ κινέζου-κινέζου ή κινέζου-netmeeting μέσω gatekeeper πάει μιά χαρά.


Να συμπληρώσω: (H323) Κινέζος-PocketPC (PocketBone ή NetPhonePDA) παίζει επίσης μια χαρά... (μέσω gatekeeper)

----------


## nionios

Τα δεδομένα του προβλήματος μου ειναι τα εξής: 
1) Διαθέτω στο wireless δίκτυό μας στην Ζάκυνθο 4 cisco ata 186 σεταρισμένα με static ip σε Η323 xωρίς GK τα οποία δουλεύουν μια χαρά και καλούν το ένα το αλλο χωρίς προβλήματα. Δυστυχώς δεν τα κατάφερα μέχρι σήμερα να δέχονται κλήσεις απο Η/Υ -netmeeting ενω αυτα μπορούν να κάνουν το αντίθετο. 
2) Πρόσφατα απο ομαδική πήρα και δυο wz3102 ip phones τα οποία και σετάρησα σε H323 χωρίς gk. Αυτά μεταξύ τους καλούν και καλούνται, επικοινωνούν και καλούν και επικοινωνούν με Η/Υ μέσω netmeeting. 
To πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στην επικοινωνία με τα cisco. Aυτά δυστυχώς ενώ καλούν τα ip phones δεν μπορούν να μιλήσουν στην συνέχεια οταν σηκώνω το ακουστικο του Ip phone. Στην αντίθετη κατάσταση (κλήση της ip διεύθυνσης του cisco απο το ip phone) το αποτέλεσμα είναι το cisco να μην απαντα και το ipphone να δείχνει την ένδειξη busy. Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη για πιθανές ρυθμίσεις του cisco, 
Eυχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 
Nionios

----------


## netsailor

> Ti firmware εχετε βάλει, SIP ή H323?
> Δεν ξέρω πως παίζει το ΑΤΑ.... πάντως με H323 μεταξύ κινέζου-κινέζου ή κινέζου-netmeeting μέσω gatekeeper πάει μιά χαρά.


Απ' ότι ξέρω για να παίξεις με gatekeeper χρειάζεσαι h323 (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος). Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται να παρουσιάζεται ανάμεσα στο HOP και στα ATA. Με netmeeting και μεταξύ τους όλα δουλεύουν μια χαρά.

----------


## MaximillianGraves

If you place a call to another IP telephone, detect ringing, and the called party answers but you cannot detect the speaker's voice, verify that the Cisco ATA and the other IP telephone support at least one common audio codec: G.711A-law, G.711

----------


## papashark

> Τα δεδομένα του προβλήματος μου ειναι τα εξής:


Γιατί δεν βάζεις έναν GK ?

----------


## Painter

Να και η οθόνη του κινέζου με το τελευταίο "ντόπιο" firmware.

----------


## Ifaistos

[quote=MaximillianGraves]If you place a call to another IP telephone, detect ringing, and the called party answers but you cannot detect the speaker's voice, verify that the Cisco ATA and the other IP telephone support at least one common audio codec: G.711A-law, G.711

----------


## dti

> Να και η οθόνη του κινέζου με το τελευταίο "ντόπιο" firmware.


Πώς πέρασες το "AWMN" αντί του "Wu Chuan" ?

Μια και δεν παίζει (ακόμη) με το ΑΤΑ, ας κάνουμε τουλάχιστον τίποτε άλλο γιατί μ' έχει ψιλοεκνευρίσει αυτό το ip phone...  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> [
> Πώς πέρασες το "AWMN" αντί του "Wu Chuan" ?


Μαθήματα Ελληνικών σε Κινέζους με την βοήθεια ενός hexeditor  ::  


Το bin αρχείο του firmware είναι σκέτο...bin (ούτε crc ούτε τίποτα άλλο εξωτικό...). Με ενα hex editor του αλλάζεις ότι θέλεις

----------


## Painter

Με ένα Hex editor (πχ. UltraEdit) στις κατάλληλες διευθύνσεις. Είναι έτοιμο στον PainterServer sto ++ με όνομα awmn.bin έτοιμο για flasharisma και απο όπου μπορεί να δεί όποιος θέλει που ακριβώς μπορεί (πάντοτε με δική του ευθύνη) να αλλάξει τους έως 5 χαρακτήρες (AWMN.) .

----------


## dti

Πάντως αν πάει κάτι στραβά στο flashάρισμα, υπάρχει λύση:

Με πατημένο το * ανοίγετε τον διακόπτη. Στην οθόνη του "νεκρού" ip phone εμφανίζεται το *
Στη συνέχεια πατάτε δύο φορές το * Στην οθόνη εμφανίζονται δύο ακόμη *
Το τηλέφωνο έχει πάρει πλέον την 192.168.1.100 σαν ip.
Μέσω του PalmTool μπορείτε στη συνέχεια να το ξανα-flashάρετε.
Οτι settings, ip's κλπ. είχατε βάλει πριν το ατυχές flashάρισμα, επανέρχονται!

----------


## andreas

> Με ένα Hex editor (πχ. UltraEdit) στις κατάλληλες διευθύνσεις. Είναι έτοιμο στον PainterServer sto ++ με όνομα awmn.bin έτοιμο για flasharisma και απο όπου μπορεί να δεί όποιος θέλει που ακριβώς μπορεί (πάντοτε με δική του ευθύνη) να αλλάξει τους έως 5 χαρακτήρες (AWMN.) .


CRC check δεν εχει?

----------


## dti

[quote=Ifaistos][quote=MaximillianGraves]If you place a call to another IP telephone, detect ringing, and the called party answers but you cannot detect the speaker's voice, verify that the Cisco ATA and the other IP telephone support at least one common audio codec: G.711A-law, G.711

----------


## andreas

Εχεις μαιλ

----------


## dti

OK thanks αλλά θέλω screen shot και από κάποιον που έχει Cisco ATA και προσπαθεί να σε καλέσει ανεπιτυχώς...

----------


## andreas

Εστειλα τα μισα απο αυτα που ηθελες. Μολις γυρισει ο αποικος θα του ζητησω ενα  ::

----------


## dti

Για μία φορά ακόμη πολύ γρήγορη απάντηση από τον Κινέζο:




> Damianos,
> 
> Pls. try to solve the problem by switching "Call Type" in the setting of the phone.
> 
> If still no success, make "call type" "advanced", use palmtools, select start debug UDP and send me the screen capture of the output.
> 
> Michael


Ας το δοκιμάσει κάποιος να μας πει εντυπώσεις.

----------


## netsailor

Τελικά τι έγινε, το δοκίμασε κανείς? Παίζει αλλάζοντας το call type?

----------


## andreas

Τελικα το καταφερε κανεις με cisco?

----------


## Rallyeman

Μαστορες, 

εχει καταφερει κανεις να κανει τον Κινεζο να μιλησει με τον Αμερικανο (ΑΤΑ186 - Microsoft Netmeeting) ;;; 

Απο τα τεστ που εχω κανει, αφου καλεσει ο ενας τον αλλο, φαινεται οτι επικοινωνουν μεν σε επιπεδο Η.225 και Η.245, αρα το Q.931 φαινεται να παιζει καλα, ομως οταν σηκωσεις το ακουστικο του Κινεζου, ο ιδιος ο Κινεζος (!) εξακολουθει να χτυπα!!! Απιστευτος... 

Δεν ειναι θεμα codec, γιατι το ΑΤΑ του ανοιγει καναλι Η.245 σε G729a, το οποιο μετα απο negotiation το κανει accept ο Κινεζος μεσα απο τα bearer capabilities. Εκτος αν ο πρωτος θελει 48 bits ενω ο 2ος δεχεται 10... 

Αν δεν εχει μιλησει κανεις γι αυτο το θεμα με Κινα, να του στειλω τα αναλυτικα trace που εχω (για να μην τον βομβαρδισουμε ολοι μαζι..) 

Χ.

----------


## netsailor

Δεν φαίνεται να το έχει προχωρήσει κανείς, οπότε αφού έχεις τα data για στείλτα στους κινέζους και ενημέρωσε μας για την απάντηση.

----------


## Rallyeman

ΟΚ, 

του στελνω τοτε σημερα το απογευμα μια πληρη περιγραφη του προβληματος και τα captured frames απ ολο το negotiation...

Υπαχει καποιος που θελει να προσθεσει κατι που εχει προσεξει περα απο το κλασσικο οτι δε μιλαει το ΑΤΑ με το WZ, και οτι οταν παιρνεις απο το ΑΤΑ τον Κινεζο, ενω πατας την ανοιχτη ακροαση, συνεχιζει να χτυπα ο Κινεζος;

X.

----------


## dti

> Δεν φαίνεται να το έχει προχωρήσει κανείς, οπότε αφού έχεις τα data για στείλτα στους κινέζους και ενημέρωσε μας για την απάντηση.


Ο Κινέζος γνωρίζει το πρόβλημα και το ψάχνει. Βέβαια δεν έχει επικοινωνήσει ακόμη μαζί μας (πάνω από 10 μέρες) οπότε μία ακόμη υπενθύμιση δεν βλάπτει.

----------


## netsailor

Εγώ έχω δύο ακόμα προβλήματα:
1. Δεν μπορώ να καλέσω με ip πληκτρολογώντας την απευθείας παρά μόνο αν την βάλω σε κάποια μνήμη και καλέσω από το speed dial. Βέβαια ο φίλος μου με το ίδιο firmware δεν έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα οπότε μπορεί να είναι θέμα κάποιας ρύθμισης.
2. Δεν το έχω κάνει να παίξει μέσω internet χρησιμοποιώντας NAT και από τις δύο πλευρές.

Αφού προσφέρθηκες αν μπορείς ρώτα και αυτά.

----------


## Rallyeman

Τα 2 τελευταια δε μου φαινονται προβληματα του μηχανηματος, αλλα γενικα δικτυου, ρυθμισεων, firewall, H.323, κατι τετοιο. Ασε που αν μπεις στη θεση του, αν σου θεσει καποιος ετσι το προβλημα σε σενα, δε θα μπορουσες να τον βοηθησεις και πολυ, σωστα; 

Χ.

----------


## netsailor

Σίγουρα το 1 είναι γενικό και ίσως ανευ σημασίας. Οι απαραίτητες ρυθμίσεις για να παίζει πίσω από ΝΑΤ όμως είναι κάτι που σίγουρα θα το ξέρουν. Τέλος πάντων, επειδή αυτό μπορεί να μην απασχολεί τον περισσότερο κόσμο θα στείλω ένα email για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα. Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει πιο πολύ είναι να το κάνουμε να παίζει με τα cisco.

----------


## Ifaistos

Με ΝΑΤ και gatekeeper δυστηχώς δεν παίζει κανένα Η323 και όχι μόνο ο Κινέζος.
Έχω κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές αλλά δυστηχώς ακόμα και με το Η323 contrak modules υπάρχει πρόβλημα όταν χρησιμοποιήται gatekeeper

----------


## netsailor

Κοίταξε να δεις, και εγώ ξέρω οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα να παίξει το h323 με ΝΑΤ. Αυτό όμως αναφέρεται κυρίως στο netmeeting που παίζει με δυναμικές και τυχαίες πόρτες. Αλλά αν δεις στο http://www.centralitycomm.com/solutions/features.html που μιλάει για το PA1688 chip αναφέρει ρητά 


> Built-in H.323 proxy to pass NAT


. Γι'αυτό νομίζω οτι αξίζει να το ψάξουμε.

----------


## Rallyeman

Λοιπον, 

επειδη το συνεχιζετε το θεμα με το ΝΑΤ να πω ενα πραγμα:

ΔΕΝ παιζει παντα πισω απο firewall! Πρεπει ο firewall να υποστηριζει dynamic ports οπως το Cisco PIX Firewall. 

Οταν γινεται η συνδεση αναμεσα στους δυο Η323 σταθμους, ειναι σε TCP connection (RTCP, RTP), αλλα τα data περνανε απο dynamic UDP ports, αρα που να ξερει το χαζοκουτο ποιες ν ανοιξει.. Το ΡΙΧ ομως διαβαζει το data payload και καταλαβαινει ποιες πρεπει να επιτρεψει...

Γι αυτο δεν προκειται να το αναφερω στο Κινεζο, και θα συμβουλευα να μη του το πει κανεις, γιατι θα μας παρει γι ασχετους και θα νομιζει οτι του τα πρηζουμε για ψυλλου πηδημα, αρα θα χασουμε την ουσια της βοηθειας που ζηταμε για τις παπαριες του λειτουργικου του ...

Χ.

----------


## netsailor

> Λοιπον, 
> 
> επειδη το συνεχιζετε το θεμα με το ΝΑΤ να πω ενα πραγμα:
> 
> ΔΕΝ παιζει παντα πισω απο firewall!


Χωρίς καμμία διάθεση για flame, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσεις γιατί δεν θα δουλέψει αν γίνουν οι ρυθμίσεις που αναφέρονται στο παρακάτω pdf? http://www.centralitycomm.com/solutions ... up1.04.pdf

Αν δείς στις σελίδες 11-18 αναφέρονται ρυθμίσεις για Win2000Server, Winroute pro 4.1 και Sygate office network 4.2. 
Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι γίνεται κάποιο forwarding γιατί λοιπόν να μην μπορεί να γίνει και σε οποιοδήποτε firewall?

----------


## Rallyeman

Γιατι να γινει flame; Εχουμε τιποτα να χωρισουμε η να τσακωθουμε; συζητηση κανουμε! Εξαλλου δεν ειπα ΔΕΝ δουλευει, ειπα δεν δουλευει ΠΑΝΤΑ πισω απο firewall! Κι εδωσα ενα παραδειγμα που ξερω οτι παιζει. Δεν ειπα οτι ειναι το μονο. Αλιμονο...

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αυτο που περιγραφει στο pdf, γιατι η καλυτερη δοκιμη πιστευω ειναι με server & 2 ethernet cards ωστε να κανει ΝΑΤ απο τη μια στην αλλη. Μολις βρω 2η καρτα και χρονο θα το κανω.

Παντως το προβλημα δεν ειναι οτι η κληση ξεκινα πισω απο firewall, αλλα οταν εκει που θες να καλεσεις, ο απεναντι εχει NAT/firewall. Γιατι εσυ καλεις τη 1721, αυτος κανει μια χαρα ΝΑΤ την ΙΡ κι οχι τη πορτα, συνδεεται κανονικα, και μετα πρεπει ο (απεναντι) firewall ν αφησει τις UDP πορτες της φωνης. Ποιες ειναι ομως αυτες αφου ειναι δυναμικες; εκτος αν το software του firewall εχει ρυθμιστει να μπορει να διαβαζει το negotiotion που γινεται στην αρχη οπου και περιγραφονται οι πορτες στις οποιες θα μεταφερθει το data, οκ;

Χ.

----------


## netsailor

> ...και μετα πρεπει ο (απεναντι) firewall ν αφησει τις UDP πορτες της φωνης. Ποιες ειναι ομως αυτες αφου ειναι δυναμικες;


Αυτο προσπαθώ να πω, δεν είναι δυναμικές στο συγκεκριμένο τηλέφωνο, αλλά αντίθετα ορίζονται στο configuration.



> Once the proxy is designated, please set the port of Q.931; H.245; RAS and RTP.


Οπότε, τουλάχιστον όπως το καταλαβαίνω, έχοντας 2 τέτοια τηλέφωνα και κάνοντας τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να παίζει. Πάντως για να μην μακρυγορούμε έχω ήδη στείλει mail στους κινέζους για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα και όταν έχω απάντηση θα την κάνω post εδώ.

Αν στο μεταξύ έχεις χρόνο και όρεξη να κάνεις το τεστ που σκέφτεσαι φυσικά θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω τα αποτελέσματα

Με το θέμα cisco-κινέζος είχαμε κάποια εξέλιξη?

----------


## Rallyeman

Λοιπον,

μετα απο ενα βομβαρδισμο απο captures που του εστειλα που περιλαμβανανε:

ΑΤΑ186 προς ΗΟΡ1002
ΗΟΡ1002 προς ΑΤΑ186
NetMeeting προς ΗΡ1002
ΗΟΡ1002 προς NetMeeting

μου ειπε οτι τα εχει δωσει τους μηχανικους του να τα δουν. Κοινως, σα να ηταν η πρωτη φορα που τα ακουγε! Ρε κατι μου λεει οτι μπλεξαμεεεε...

Αναμεινατε στο forum σας...

Χ.

----------


## Rallyeman

Επισης,

η εχουν προβληματικο mail server (οπως και τα τηλεφωνα τους!), η εχει αυτοματοποιημενη απαντηση σε καθε μηνυμα που του ερχεται! Επειδη του εστειλα 4 μαιλ αντι για ενα, ωστε να μη χτυπησει λογω ογκου, μου ηρθαν 4 απαντησεις με το εξης κειμενο:

Chris,

I am having my engineers on it and will feedback to u.

Thx.

Michael

Μηπως ν αρχισουμε ν ανησυχουμε για τη ΠΙΟΤΗΤΑ (αλλα Σημιτη) του support τους;;;

Χ.

----------


## vegos

> Μηπως ν αρχισουμε ν ανησυχουμε για τη ΠΙΟΤΗΤΑ (αλλα Σημιτη) του support τους;;;


Χρήστο, ξεχνάς μου φαίνεται το ...

... ότι πληρώσεις παίρνεις... ΧΕΧΕΧΕ

Τώρα βέβαια, ξανασκέφτομαι...

Με τον κινέζο, καλώ το PDA, το PC με διάφορα προγράμματα και το ανάποδο, και παίζουν όλα...

Γιατί να μην είναι πρόβλημα του cisco;  ::

----------


## Rallyeman

Αντωνακηηηηη, να σε ρωτησω:

οταν λες οτι καλεις το PDA και το PC, εννοεις οτι μιλας κιολας απο το ενα στο αλλο, η απλως οτι το καλεις? 

Γιατι κι εγω το καλω, μου δειχνει στο NetMeeting το ονομα με το οποιο κανει register στον gatekeeper σαν αναγνωριση κλησης, αλλα στο δια ταυτα (τη φωνη), μουγκα στη στρουγκα, και silence of the lambs...

Αντιθετα, οταν το misco-disco-ιδιο-το-ρισκο καλει το NetMeeting και τουμπαλην, "ολα καλα" που λεει κι ο Σααααακηηηηηης μας. Αρα, κυριε Προεδρε, τι να υποθεσει κανεις???

Χ.

----------


## vegos

> Αντωνακηηηηη, να σε ρωτησω:
> 
> οταν λες οτι καλεις το PDA και το PC, εννοεις οτι μιλας κιολας απο το ενα στο αλλο, η απλως οτι το καλεις?


ΧΕΧΕ, εννοείται ότι μιλάω κι όλας...

Και για να ακριβολογούμε:
Κινέζος με PDA (NetPhone & PocketBone): Παίζει και στις δύο κατευθύνσεις
Κινέζος με Netmeeting: Παίζει και στις δύο κατευθύνσεις




> Γιατι κι εγω το καλω, μου δειχνει στο NetMeeting το ονομα με το οποιο κανει register στον gatekeeper σαν αναγνωριση κλησης, αλλα στο δια ταυτα (τη φωνη), μουγκα στη στρουγκα, και silence of the lambs...


Όταν το καλώ, μου δείχνει το netmeeting το ίδιο, αλλά μιλάει...
Όταν καλώ από netmeeting τον κινέζο, βλέπω την IP στον κινέζο...

Με το PDA βλέπω πάντα σωστά το registered στον gatekeeper νούμερο.




> Αντιθετα, οταν το misco-disco-ιδιο-το-ρισκο καλει το NetMeeting και τουμπαλην, "ολα καλα" που λεει κι ο Σααααακηηηηηης μας. Αρα, κυριε Προεδρε, τι να υποθεσει κανεις???


Χμ.. Έλα ντε.. Πάντως εγώ, ο Max κι ο Painter που παίζαμε με netmeeting και τους κινέζους μας, δεν έχουμε προβλήματα...

Βρε μπας κι είναι πρόβλημα του πορτοσφίχτη; Εμείς παίζουμε με τον gk του Painter.. Δεν δοκιμάζεις κι εσύ μ' αυτόν; 10.20.217.1

----------


## ypolitis

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

ξεφύγαμε λίγο από το θέμα στα προηγούμενα post.

Το επαναφέρω εγώ.

Έχω 2 τηλέφωνα με firmware 1.31 και 1.31.016 (WΖ3102)

Έχω στήσει και τα 2 και είναι Ready for Call με τις επισυναπτόμενες ρυθμίσεις δικτύου.

Έχω στήσει τον Kerio Gatekeeper και παρόλο που στήνω κανονικά terminal, με σταθερή ip, του δίνω δικαίωμα κλήσης, ναι μεν το βλέπει σαν τηλέφωνο αλλά τίποτα.

http://www.wireless-mytil.net/temp/K...1.0.16-win.exe

Δοκίμασα να κάνω κλήση ip με ip. Τις έβαλα μέσα στο phonebook με αστεράκια κανονικά, πάλι τίποτα.

Καλώ με αριθμό, μέσω gatekeeper. Ο gatekeeper είναι δοκιμασμένος και παίζει με NetMeeting, ικανοποιητικότατα.

Μία ερώτηση:

Πρέπει στις ρυθμίσεις των τηλεφώνων να προσθέσω router και dns (έχω router αλλά δεν τον έχω εγκαταστήσει ακόμα).

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vegos

> Έχω στήσει τον Kerio Gatekeeper και παρόλο που στήνω κανονικά terminal, με σταθερή ip, του δίνω δικαίωμα κλήσης, ναι μεν το βλέπει σαν τηλέφωνο αλλά τίποτα.


Για δοκίμασε τον OpenH323 κλπ....




> Δοκίμασα να κάνω κλήση ip με ip. Τις έβαλα μέσα στο phonebook με αστεράκια κανονικά, πάλι τίποτα.


Στο phonebook, μπορείς να βάλεις τις IPs με τελεία, κανονικά. Όμως δεν θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις dial ΑΝ έχεις συνδεθεί στον gatekeeper... Ή τουλάχιστον, εγώ δεν μπορώ.. Αν είμαι στον gatekeeper, μόνο με αριθμούς καλώ, αν δεν είμαι, με IP...




> Καλώ με αριθμό, μέσω gatekeeper. Ο gatekeeper είναι δοκιμασμένος και παίζει με NetMeeting, ικανοποιητικότατα.


Πρόσθεσε στο μενού του τηλεφώνου το identification του gatekeeper. Το παίρνει δίπλα από την ip του gatekeeper αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Κάποια στιγμή έπαιζε έτσι....

----------


## ypolitis

> Για δοκίμασε τον OpenH323 κλπ....


Θα τον δοκιμάσω αν στήνεται σε Win, αλλιώς θα περιμένω μέχρι να στήσω Linux server σε ένα μήνα περίπου.




> Στο phonebook, μπορείς να βάλεις τις IPs με τελεία, κανονικά. Όμως δεν θα μπορέσεις να κάνεις dial ΑΝ έχεις συνδεθεί στον gatekeeper... Ή τουλάχιστον, εγώ δεν μπορώ.. Αν είμαι στον gatekeeper, μόνο με αριθμούς καλώ, αν δεν είμαι, με IP...


Οι χθεσινές ολονύκτιες δοκιμές που έκανα ήταν χωρίς gatekeeper, τα τηλέφωνα μεταξύ τους σε ένα δίκτυο. Σήμερα θα δοκιμάσω με τον gatekeeper ξανά.




> Πρόσθεσε στο μενού του τηλεφώνου το identification του gatekeeper. Το παίρνει δίπλα από την ip του gatekeeper αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Κάποια στιγμή έπαιζε έτσι....


Όταν λες Identification εννοείς ip και account ή μόνο ip που τρέχει το service, γιατί με την ip του service το δοκίμασα επίσης και ντεν ντουλεύει!
Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσω σήμερα. Που θα πάει, στο χέρι του είναι ;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Painter

Identification εννοεί το GK ID.
Ο OpenH323 εμένα μου δουλεύει σε 2003 αλλα για να τρέξει απο command promt τρέχω "openh323 debug" αλλιώς δεν παίζει ούτε σαν service ούτε τίποτα.
Firmware έχεις παλιό, εμείς (Vegos Painter MaxGraves Digenis) έχουμε βάλει 1.32.017 http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... c&start=15 την Η323 version και οχι την SIP.
Νομίζω το κατέβασα απο http://www.5111soft.com/ch/download/e_download.htm αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος, πάντως έχει κάνει πόστ ο DTI νομίζω με το λίνκ.

----------


## ypolitis

Ευχαριστώ Painter.

Τα έχω κατεβάσει από χθες αλλά το utility PalmTool λέει ότι δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το ένα ip phone (αυτό με το 1.31 Firmware).

Το άλλο το αναβάθμισα χθες το βράδυ σε 1.32 με το h323.bin 

Έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας του ενός ip phone με το Utility του (PalmTool), θα ελέγξω το debug να δω σε τι κατάσταση είναι μήπως και αυτό φταίει.

Καμιά άλλη ιδέα, δεν είναι ούτε το καλώδιο ούτε η κάρτα δικτύου πάντως (τα έλεγξα).

----------


## netsailor

Κυκλοφόρησαν καινούρια firmware για h323, SIP, MGCP και Net2Phone με version 1.33 και ημερομηνία 13/5/2004.

Επίσης καινούριο PalmTool και manual με την ίδια ημερομηνία και version.

Φόρτωσα τo firmware για h.323 και στην οθόνη βγάζει "eTalk 1.33.009". 
Δεν γνωρίζω αν λύνονται κάποια προβλήματα ή υπάρχουν επιπλέον δυνατότητες.

----------


## andreas

Πιθανο bug στο νεο PalmTool:

Πηγαιντε στον καταλαγο.
Γραψτε ονομα. 
Γραψτε τηλεφωνο.
Πατηστε Εντερ.
Χανονται και τα 2! (αν εχετε 1 - αλλιως χανονται ολα - Πατηστε Cancel  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Αν το επιβεβαιωσει καποιος ας στειλει μαιλ στον κινεζο! 


Καταφερε κανεις τιποτα με το νεο firmware?

----------


## netsailor

Πολύ περίεργο. 
Σε μένα δουλεύει κανονικά και δεν χάνει τα τηλέφωνα. Το δοκίμασα και με το palm tool και από το web interface. Ειχα ένα τηλέφωνο καταχωρημένο στη θέση 1 και πρόσθεσα στη 2 χωρίς πρόβλημα. Το έσβησα και μετά πρόσθεσα στην 3 και πάλι δεν είχε πρόβλημα.

----------


## andreas

Ποιο firmware εχεις περασει?

----------


## netsailor

> Ποιο firmware εχεις περασει?


Αυτό που είπα παραπάνω 1.33.009 (h.323)

----------


## andreas

Οταν καποιος σας περνει τελ δεν θε επρεπε να εμφανιζεται στα "Received Calls" ή στα "Missed Calls"? Δεν μου εμφανιζει τιποτα!

----------


## vegos

> Οταν καποιος σας περνει τελ δεν θε επρεπε να εμφανιζεται στα "Received Calls" ή στα "Missed Calls"? Δεν μου εμφανιζει τιποτα!


Όταν μιλήσεις, μπαίνει στα received calls, κι όταν δεν απαντήσεις, στα missed calls....

----------


## andreas

Δεν μου το βαζει! Σε κανενα απο τα δυο (ειναι παντα empty...)

----------


## jabarlee

Μου έστειλε ο κινέζος το νέο firmware...

----------


## andreas

Μηπως εστειλε και κανενα για Η323?

----------


## MaximillianGraves

http://www.centralitycomm.com/solutions/program.htm

----------


## Ifaistos

Με την επιστροφή μου βρήκα και ενα email από την εταιρεία που φτιάχνει την cpu (και τα ref design) των γουατσόφονων
Ανάμεσα στα άλλα με ενημέρωσαν για μια καινούργια έκδοση για Η323 που θα έλεινε το πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας ata-κινέζου
Μέτα από κάποιες δοκιμές που έγιναν εχτές με τον Rallyman διαπστώσαμε ότι το πρόβλημα λύθηκε κατά 50%  ::  
Δηλαδή ο κινέζος μπορεί πλέον να καλέσει ΑΤΑ186 κανονικά (μέσω gk)  ::  αλλά το αντίστροφο δεν γίνεται  ::  
Περιμένω σήμερα να μου στείλουν μια νέα beta εκδοση για να δούμε τι ψάρια πιάνει.

Το πολύ καλό της υπόθεσης είναι ότι έλαβα και το source code του software που τρέχει το τηλέφωνο και έτσι αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε στην Ελληνοποίηση του κινέζου (άδεια παραμονής κλπ  ::   ::   ::  ) τόσο στα μύνήματα του lcd όσο και στα φωνητικά μυνήματα...
(Πρόεδρε ετοίμασε το studio )

Ανάμεσα στα καλούδια υπάρχει και Module gia IAX2 (call me asterisk  ::   ::  )

Αυτά για την ώρα

Υ.Γ Πριν αρχίζετε να ζητάτε το source code, να σας πω ότι δεν γίνεται μια και ζητήθηκε NDA (Non Disclosure Agreement) πριν το στείλουν

----------


## paravoid

> Ανάμεσα στα καλούδια υπάρχει και Module για IAX2 (call me asterisk   )


!!!
Ένα γουατσόφωνο στο 6!

----------


## papashark

Kαλά που δεν πούλησα το δικό μου !!!

JS φέρτο πίσω !!!


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα πιαδιά από την τρίπολη ετοιμάζονται να πάρουν μερικά για το δίκτυο τους.

----------


## Ifaistos

Νέα firmware (1.39.016)
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=102124#102124

----------


## lambrosk

Κρίμα που τότε δεν πήρα ένα...  ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Κάτι που έστειλε ο κινέζος σχετικά με τα codecs και την ποιότητα/ταχύτητα



```
When network is good and no bandwidth problem, g.711 has
the best quality.
When network bandwidth is not enough for g.711 (over 64kps)
or packet lost is heavy, g.723.1 and g.729 will have better
quality.
When audiotype "auto" is selected on pa1688 device, pa1688
device to choose codec according to peer's requirement, use
the highest priority codec peer requires.
```



Επίσης σχετικά με extra services



```
In 1.38, nearly all supplementary services are supported with SIP like call hold, call transfer,
call waiting, call forward. But H.323 is not so good, only call hold and call forward, call transfer
can work but not stable.
1. RFC3489 (STUN) is supported
2. RFC3264 is supported
```

----------


## paravoid

To γουατσόφωνο δεν το είχα και σε πολύ εκτίμηση, αλλά με αυτά που έχεις γράψει τον τελευταίο καιρό αρχίζει να ανεβαίνει πάρα πολύ (STUN support, G.723.1, G.729, IAX firmware, σου δώσε κώδικα με NDA).

Αν έχει κανένας κανένα κομμάτι για σκότωμα, pm me.

----------


## ypolitis

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

υπάρχει διαθέσιμος κάποιος sip manager, γιατί κι εγώ που τα έστησα σε Windows Gatekeeper με h323 δεν μπόρεσα να τα δω καν για να τα δουλέψω. 

Στο ένα από αυτά μάλιστα είχα πρόβλημα με την αναβάθμιση του firmware.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Ifaistos

Δοκίμασε τα καινούργια firmware που κάνω Post στο forum
Το πρόβλημα με την επικοινωνία με ΑΤΑ 186 λύθηκε, αλλα με υπάρχει πλέον με netmeeting  ::  

Γενικά μιλώντας πάντα το H323 το έχουνε για...απόσυρση (Και μόνο εγώ τους πρίζω λίγο με bug reports)

Ρίχνουν βάρος στο sip και το iax, τα modules του οποίου τα γράφει developer του asterisk  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Ρίχνουν βάρος στο sip και το iax, τα modules του οποίου τα γράφει developer του asterisk


Πάντως αν ο τύπος χρησιμοποιεί κώδικα άλλου που έχει γραφτεί για το IAX2 του Asterisk τότε είναι αναγκασμένοι να δώσουν κώδικα (χωρίς NDA εννοείται), λόγω GPL.

----------


## Ifaistos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Ρίχνουν βάρος στο sip και το iax, τα modules του οποίου τα γράφει developer του asterisk 
> 
> 
> Πάντως αν ο τύπος χρησιμοποιεί κώδικα άλλου που έχει γραφτεί για το IAX2 του Asterisk τότε είναι αναγκασμένοι να δώσουν κώδικα (χωρίς NDA εννοείται), λόγω GPL.


nop δεν είναι ο ίδιος κώδικας, απλά είναι άτομο που γράφει και τα 2
Όσο για το open-source έχουν αρχίσει συζητήσεις για το αν και πως μπορεί να γίνει όλος ο κώδικας του τηλεφώνου open
Βασικά η centrallity την ενδιαφέρει να πουλήσει chip και όχι software αλλά υπάρχουν διάφορα θέματα με τα licenses (οι γνωστές @@ )

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> ...


Αν το γράφει εξολοκλήρου ο ίδιος, τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα του ανήκουν. Συνεπώς μπορεί να το βγάζει για το asterisk σε GPL και για τον Κινέζο σε closed source. Το πρόβλημα αρχίζει όταν εμπλέκονται και άλλοι κάτοχοι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

----------


## Ifaistos

Αυτό που γράφει είναι ο IAX codec, που είναι ένα μόνο από τα "πράγματα" που χρειάζονται και αυτός έρχεται ήδη σε "open" μορφή (με όλο τον C κώδικα), ενώ οι άλλοι codecs (H323 π.χ ) έρχονται με την μορφή libs
Από τους codecs ο iax,mgcp είναι full source, οι υπόλοιποι είναι σε libs

----------


## Achille

Το SIP του πάντως με την default έκδοση firmware που υπήρχε στην προηγούμενη παραγγελία δούλευε μεν, αλλά όχι 100% απροβλημάτιστα (όταν πάταγες ένα πλήκτρο ας πούμε για να στείλεις DTMF, άκουγες θόρυβο στο ακουστικό μέχρι να σου ξαναμιλήσει το asterisk).

Το ATA 186 πάντως είναι κλάσεις ανώτερο, αλλά και αρκετά ακριβότερο. Αν αποφασιστεί ομαδική, πιθανότατα να πάρω και εγώ 2 για να καταργήσω τελείως τα αναλογικά στο σπίτι μου.

Δεν βρίσκω πάντως για ποιό λόγο να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος το IAX2 για να συνδέσει τερματικά, αφού το SIP του asterisk είναι πολύ καλά σχεδιασμένο. Εκτός αν το τηλέφωνο τα βρίσκει σκούρα να το προγραμματίσεις για dial-strings.

----------


## paravoid

> Δεν βρίσκω πάντως για ποιό λόγο να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος το IAX2 για να συνδέσει τερματικά, αφού το SIP του asterisk είναι πολύ καλά σχεδιασμένο. Εκτός αν το τηλέφωνο τα βρίσκει σκούρα να το προγραμματίσεις για dial-strings.


Το SIP χρησιμοποιεί 1 TCP port (control) κάποιες random UDP (RTP).
Το ΙΑΧ2 χρησιμοποιεί 1 ορισμένη UDP για όλα.

Σκέψου ΝΑΤ  ::

----------


## Achille

> Σκέψου ΝΑΤ


NAT στο AWMN;

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Σκέψου ΝΑΤ 
> 
> 
> NAT στο AWMN;


Εσύ το SIP στο AWMN το χρησιμοποιείς;  ::

----------


## Achille

> Εσύ το SIP στο AWMN το χρησιμοποιείς;


Όχι (ακόμα  :: )

Αφού το θέτεις έτσι...

NAT στο LAN μου ?!?!?  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από paravoid
> 
> Εσύ το SIP στο AWMN το χρησιμοποιείς; 
> 
> 
> Όχι (ακόμα )
> 
> Αφού το θέτεις έτσι...
> 
> NAT στο LAN μου ?!?!?


Αχαχαχαχα  :: 
Σκέψου σενάριο: φίλος/φίλη με DSL, έχει ένα γουατσόφωνο, κάνει forward μια πόρτα από το ADSL router σε αυτό. Συνδέεται πάνω στο Asterisk σου και μιλάτε δωρεάν  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::  Μήπως έχει σχέση το παραπάνω με το configuration γνωστού παροχέα...;  ::   ::  

Δωρεάν κλήσεις στάνταρ απο DSL σε DSL και μεταξύ LAN, WAN.

----------

